# Rotten Puppy tooth



## sestafford (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I'm looking for some advice regarding my 5month old puppy's teeth. She seems to be having issues with her canines. Only one of her canines on her bottom jaw has fallen out and been replaced with an adult tooth. Her other canines seem to be doubling up & the puppy teeth don't seem to be loose at all. The other day when I was looking at her teeth I lifted her gum and noticed that one of the puppy teeth were rotting around the adult tooth. She let me mess with it & it didn't seem to be causing her any type of pain. She hasn't had any change in behavior or appetite at all. The only change I've noticed would be that her breath smells more than usual. I know that puppies teeth until 6-7 months. Should I just let nature run its course or is this something that needs to be looked at? I just like to get others opinions before going to the vet over things like that because they tend to blow things out of proportion. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sestafford said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm looking for some advice regarding my 5month old puppy's teeth. She seems to be having issues with her canines. Only one of her canines on her bottom jaw has fallen out and been replaced with an adult tooth. Her other canines seem to be doubling up & the puppy teeth don't seem to be loose at all. The other day when I was looking at her teeth I lifted her gum and noticed that one of the puppy teeth were rotting around the adult tooth. She let me mess with it & it didn't seem to be causing her any type of pain. She hasn't had any change in behavior or appetite at all. The only change I've noticed would be that her breath smells more than usual. I know that puppies teeth until 6-7 months. Should I just let nature run its course or is this something that needs to be looked at? I just like to get others opinions before going to the vet over things like that because they tend to blow things out of proportion. Thanks in advance!


Sometimes the adult one will grow down and the baby tooth is still retained for a while, so they are growing alongside each other. It did happen to one of my dogs as a pup with one canine tooth too. His. however, did start to loosen pretty quickly and then came out fine, in a short space of time. From what you say yours seem to be a lot more stubborn and don't seem to show any signs at all of any movement or loosening? They do have to sometimes remove the baby teeth if they wont budge and can start to cause dentition problems.
The thing that would be concerning me immediately is that top canine, the gum looks very red and that also looks like a bad infection in the photo, plus instead of the gum being nice and tight round the tooth it looks like there is a pocket where the infection is. Also if those other baby teeth remain you are probably going to get misalignment of the adult ones and the bite. What would concern me the most is the top canine and the gum around it, there does look like infection there, which would also likely explain the smell in her mouth. If there is infection and that infection spreads down into the tooth root of the new adult canine you could get abcesses forming and all sorts of problems.
In this case I think you should let the vet have a look asap. I would make an appointment, that gum and infection needs sorting out.


----------



## MissPink (Mar 6, 2015)

I agree with Sled dog hotel. Your pups gum looks very red which would indicate there is an infection. Please get an appointment with your vet today.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree,see a vet as soon as you can.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Yes the vet with give a quick whiff of anaesthetic and whip all 3 out


----------



## sestafford (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone! We are first time pet owners so we appreciate the advice  Getting her an appointment with the vet today.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

How'd she get on? Don't like the look of the tooth...


----------

